# Epson WF-3640 ADF Paper Jam



## SJor14 (Jan 18, 2015)

My Epson WF-3640 auto document feed won't work. It keeps giving a paper jam error. There is no paper jam. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like you need to reset it. 

Would trying powering it down at the unit. Possibly unplug the usb there.


----------



## SJor14 (Jan 18, 2015)

How much of a reset are you thinking? I turned it off. Unplugged the LAN cable, and disconnected the power cable. Left it off for 20 minutes. Recabled, repowered. Still no ADF, get immediate ADF paper jam error.


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

SJor14 said:


> How much of a reset are you thinking? I turned it off. Unplugged the LAN cable, and disconnected the power cable. Left it off for 20 minutes. Recabled, repowered. Still no ADF, get immediate ADF paper jam error.


 This is an error on the machine and not through software?

Not sure of that model but we get this on our HP a lot.

If you can lift and reclose any hood.

I would still search for a deeper jam. Some time tear offs can be left off inside.

This covers jams inside, the cassette, the duplexer and document feeder http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&infoType=FAQ&oid=232592&prodoid=63099060&foid=254116


----------



## SJor14 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks. I have tried all of the Epson suggested places to clear any jams. There is nothing anywhere. Called Epson, they were slow and painful and had no solution other than to offer to send a replacement unit. Thanks.


----------

